# vom Loganberg GSD



## Zeus2004 (Jan 1, 2005)

Just put a deposit on a vom Loganberg GSD (Romulus, MI). 
My last 2 GSD came from Stroud Haus (Jerome, MI.) 
E. @Stroud Haus knows Elizabeth @vom Loganberg and actually got her started in showing and breeding.
Very clean kennels, puppies so very healthy. Most important, I met both parents, they are both so friendly.
This is very important to me, as my last GSD was an agressive monster.
He liked some people, but would lung at others. I know...training.
Zeus had fear agression and just plain agression. (long story).
Anyway I just wanted to touch base with any other vom Loganberg owners.
I saw a few posts from over a year ago, but nothing lately.
Here is a picture of almost 4 week old male pup I am getting. He is pure black.
Sandy


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

He is a handsome little guy, congratulations. Be sure to post lots of pics when you get that new baby home.


----------



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm not a vom Loganburg owner, but I was very familiar with one of their dogs. He used to come to the vet that I worked at. I'm pretty sure the first time I saw him, he was about 4 months old, which would make him about a year and a half old by the time I left. He was there for boarding what seemed like every other week and got grooming every six weeks, so he knew us all there pretty well and he was the most loveable goofball you ever saw. Huge fellow, but was nothing but bounces and love whenever I came to get him out of his kennel. 
Congrats on your baby!


----------



## pjs567 (Dec 29, 2012)

*Vom Loganberg*

Congrats - what a beautiful puppy! Do you know who the parents are?


----------



## Zeus2004 (Jan 1, 2005)

*New GSD puppy*

Xander Augie vom Loganberg has been home a few weeks. He had his vet check at 9 weeks, 2 days and weighed in at 22lbs. 
He is very healthy, smart and a sweet boy.
His parents are:
Sire: Guido Gordon vom Loganberg
Dam: Darling Sadie vom Loganberg

Met both parents and they were very friendly. Mom mostly black with some red on legs and face, good size for female. Dad sable and tall.

Here are a few pics I took the other day.
Sandy


----------



## Sasha's Mom (Jan 10, 2013)

*Vom Loganberg*

I have a Vom Loganberg dog. She was born April 1, 2009. I haven't had any problems with aggression. She hasn't met a human she didn't like. She is black and red. Her Dam was Susie Q Sunshine and her Sire was Edward Kilo Vom Loganberg.


----------



## Owned by a GSD (Feb 6, 2013)

I, also, had a vom Loganberg dog. Claus-Drago vom Loganberg crossed over this past Monday. He was 13 years old. I would love to get back in touch with Elizabeth. Does anyone have her information - email, website, phone, mailing address, etc? Attached is a picture of Drago in his prime.


----------



## Zeus2004 (Jan 1, 2005)

*Vom Loganberg*

*** Removed by Admin. Posting personal contact information for others is not allowed on the open forum. Please send this information via PM.***


----------



## Zeus2004 (Jan 1, 2005)

*vom Loganberg*

I tried to give you info, but they removed the address and phone number...not allowed.
Just Google vom Loganberg gsd and you will find it pretty quick.


----------



## Zeus2004 (Jan 1, 2005)

*Augie update*

Augie is now 7 1/2 months old. He is a brat! LOL!
He was weighed about 3 weeks ago, 68lbs.


----------



## Zeus2004 (Jan 1, 2005)

Augie 6 1/2 months & & months


----------



## vomloganberg (Dec 9, 2014)

Advertising not allowed on this board. Admin


----------



## PrincessV33 (Feb 4, 2018)

Sasha's Mom said:


> I have a Vom Loganberg dog. She was born April 1, 2009. I haven't had any problems with aggression. She hasn't met a human she didn't like. She is black and red. Her Dam was Susie Q Sunshine and her Sire was Edward Kilo Vom Loganberg.
> View attachment 27089


I was wondering if you still have Sasha. I HAD a female (Yoshi) from the same Vom Loganberg litter, born 4/1/2009. Our Yoshi was diagnosed at 6 months with mild hip dysplasia & elbow dysplasia. At 7 years old, the elbow dysplasia was so bad, we had to put her down! We learned from OFA, that the father: Edward Kilo Vom Loganberg, had extreme health issues (degenerative joint disease & hip dysplasia) that was diagnosed the year before Vom Loganberg bred him.


----------

